# Windows XP SP2 von CD extrahieren



## Caliterra (3. August 2006)

Hi,
ich habe hier einen PC mit Windows XP Home SP1a und möchte SP2 aufspielen.
Nun habe ich aber die falsche CD eingepackt und nur Windows XP mit integriertem SP2 mitgebracht. Nun meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das SP2 von der WindowsXP CD entweder zu extrahieren um es einzeln zu installieren oder mithilfe der CD das Windows zu updaten ohne eine Neuinstallation vorzunehmen. Ein Internetdownload des SP2´s kommt nicht in Betracht da ich hier nur über eine Modemverbindung verfüge.

Danke schonmal für Eure Vorschläge.


----------

